# Birthday Thread.....



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 26, 2014)

Tell us if its your birthday and how old u are?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 26, 2014)

So I'm guessing its your birthday

You should've moved this into the adult section but anyways happy bday chewy and you would've got better pics


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 26, 2014)

Nor so appetizing to much more appetizing but like I said they would've been much better if you would've moved em into the adult section


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 26, 2014)

Happy birthday..


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 26, 2014)

Thank u boyz


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 26, 2014)

35 today


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 26, 2014)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> 35 today


It would've been better if you posted this in the adult section. Remember that next time
You would've been looking at lady boys and all sorta of crap


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 26, 2014)

So disappointed. Ladyboys are awesome


----------



## BigBob (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey Chewy. I'm 48 today. So happy birthday from one old man to another.....


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 26, 2014)

That wasn't the worst though but didn't notice it wasn't in the adult forum til I downloaded all those damn images from tumblr. O well they're deleted now don't know what the old lady would've thought if she found em lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 27, 2014)

Welll Happy Birthday big bob. Welcome to hell after 47..


----------



## Alinshop (Jun 27, 2014)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> 35 today



Happy Belated Birthday, brutha.:headbang:


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 27, 2014)

Alinshop said:


> Happy Belated Birthday, brutha.:headbang:


----------

